# Sample Library transposing instrument pitch



## Kirk1701 (Jan 4, 2021)

Dumb question time: do transposing instruments in sample libraries like BBCSO play back at their _relative_ concert pitches? That is to say, do I have to manually correct all the transposing instruments in the MIDI editor?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 4, 2021)

If you press C on your keyboard you'll trigger a C sample, no transposing necessary.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 4, 2021)

d.healey said:


> If you press C on your keyboard you'll trigger a C sample, no transposing necessary.


Phew. I figured as much.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 4, 2021)

Occasionally you will get instruments that sound an octave lower or higher than what you write in the MIDI editor -- double basses, for example, sometimes sound an octave lower (or rather, the MIDI is an octave higher than what it should be). That's the exception rather than the rule, though. Usually, what you see is what you hear.


----------

